# [SOLVED] Sound card not working



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the same problem as iguy888 and my soundcard is the same one also
i dont know how to get to my motherboard to tell u what it is though


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Do you have the same IRQ error message that iguy was getting?

Have you downloaded Everest yet to see if it can identify your sound card?


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

ya i have the same IRQ error message 
but i havent downloaded everest how do i do that


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sound card not working*

http://files3.majorgeeks.com/files/0c13d6d3b3743756e05bd42f3afb2d52/systeminfo/everesthome220.exe


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

the website wont work


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sound card not working*

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=4181&file=10&evp=0da1e17dee7b6e8a3cc13fc5b7062019

sorry the first link didn't work.


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

ok so i downloaded everest now what do i dO?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sound card not working*

run it...it will load a window and see if it tells what your sound card is


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Ok so i went to devices, windows devices, then sound, video and game controllers, and would it be SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Hi Myztic!!

Can you check the sound properties in Everest by going to Computer > Summary. Then, check under the Multimedia > Audio Adapter.










Its better if you can post the screenshot here :smile:




Hope to hear from you soon :grin:


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

it wont let me put in my screenshot so
its a Intel 8280 1GB ICH7-High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Do you by any chance have a DELL computer? Can you also tell us what the motherboard name is? It is possible what you need is a chipset driver, not just the audio driver.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Hi again bhahar84!!

So, according to elf, we might have to update your chipset driver. So are you using the motherboard with Chipset Intel Lakeport i945P?

You can check this by going to Everest, clic on *Computer*, then *Summary*. If the name is stated as unknown, you can download the *cpu-z*, the link is under my signature down there :grin:

Post your chipset so that we can give the link for your chipset driver :grin:


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Yes i do have a dell computer, and my motherboard says
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Model: D945GBI 
Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*



> Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
> Model: D945GBI
> Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G



Can you printscreen, and on the next post, attach the screenshot of the Everest, showing the chipset name. Because I can't find the exact chipset like you told :sigh:


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

when i print screen i dont know how to get it onto the post how do i do it


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Are you using the Dell Dimension 5150? 

Try download this and install this driver *ONLY* if you using Dell Dimension 5150.

*Sigmatel Audio Driver*






*
p/s:
Please create a restore point, in case something goes wrong you have backup plan*


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

this is exactly what i see (im not sure howto do a restore point but i think i know why u couldnt find it)
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Model: D945GBl AAC99325-202 
Chipset: Intel i945G/GZ Rev. A2
Southbridge: Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R)
LPClO: NS PC8372L


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*



bhahar84 said:


> Are you using the Dell Dimension 5150?
> 
> *Sigmatel Audio Driver*



Did you download and install this driver? Is it working?


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

how do i check if its 5150
and do i only install if its 5150?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Hi Myztic!!

Can you see if there is any Dell tag/sticker on your computer? It should have the model name there. 

You can also try to right click "My Computer" and click Properties. It also could give the computer model name there. 

Try to find the computer name. You can try to install the driver, but before that, try to find the computer model first, just to be sure :smile:


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

wow i feel kind of stupid now but my comp is a gateway not a dell lol 
sry for inconvenience


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Ha...wonder why I can't find the driver for your computer at Dell. I just come across a few Gateway driver before :smile:

No worries then, I will post the driver in a few moment, got to take lunch for a while now :wink:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Hi Myztic!! :grin:

So, I provided the sound driver link for your chipset model from Intel. Try install this and see whether you got sound on your computer :grin:


Download Sigmatel HD Audio Driver



*
p/s:
It is strongly recommended to create a system restore point. You can do so by going to: 

Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore
*


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

ok so i downloaded it and it had sound coming out of my speakers and there was a ? on the front speaker jack and i clecked it and now it has a check mark
will this make my ventrilo work now?

Problem solved it works now 
thx so much for ur guys help


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound card not working*

Hi Myztic!!


Glad to hear that solved your issue Myztic :grin::grin:



Is there anything else I can assist you Myztic :grin::grin:


----------



## Myztic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Sound card not working*

nope thx for the help


----------



## adrock1923 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Sound card not working*

I downloaded this sigmatel audio driver and it fixed my problem, thank you so much!!!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi adrock1923 :wave:

Its been a while since I came back here, however glad to hear that some of my post back then from previous still able to help you :grin:

Glad to hear that helped you out :grin::grin:


----------

